

Microsoft's Live Search Cashback Scheme Fails To Move The Market Share Needle   - bootload
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/08/28/microsoft-live-search-cashback-scheme-fails-to-move-the-market-share-needle/

======
vaksel
Not surprising really, people went to Live Search only for the deal not to try
out search

